# Wild camping help



## saybastian (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello everyone

I'm very,very new to all this, so please excuse any stupid questions!

I am renting a landy defender kitted out with roof tent and the trimmings.

I'm heading out of Manchester and happy to drive 2/3 hours, no more than that as we only have a long weekend with it. 

Obvious spots seem to be just over the Scottish border, Snowdonia or the Lake District. Planning on staying in a 'normal' campsite for the first night, but really keen to get out in the wilderness for the next couple of nights.

Am ideally after somewhere with some spectacular views, not quite so keen on staying in car parks. Obviously with the landy terrain not a problem. Suggestions please? TIA!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun, suggest you become a full member for twenty squid then you can download well over 5000 wildacmping spot in the UK, then Google earth it in street view to see which spot suits you, cheers loulou

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Mar 21, 2015)

saybastian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm very,very new to all this, so please excuse any stupid questions!
> 
> ...



One of my favourite Lake District  spots is near Martindale church just below Hallin Fell, easy to find,  From Pooley Bridge head towards Howtown just follow the road down the side of Ullswater its an interesting drive from Howtown to Martindale but easily done in anything smaller than say a Transit size van due to several tight hairpin bends. several places to park up never seen any signs saying no overnighting etc, a nice walk to the top of Hallin fell (not to hard going) is rewarded with spectacular views over the lake, if you have google earth you can see the parking area's and follow the route in street view .


----------



## sak (Mar 21, 2015)

Castle Douglas, Kircudbright, also have a look at Galloway Forest Dark Sky Park.


----------



## CAL (Mar 21, 2015)

saybastian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm very,very new to all this, so please excuse any stupid questions!
> 
> ...



I live near Manchester as well, my first ever w/camping trip was a week in the lakes, brilliant. Become a full member and download the POI's onto a sat nav or Google earth, you'll be spoilt for places to camp well off the beaten track and so remote you would never have found them. I haven't been on a camp site yet (hope I never need to) Best £20 I've ever spent.


----------



## saybastian (Mar 21, 2015)

Seems the common consensus is to sign up! Thank you for the advice so far - any more suggestions will be gratefully received


----------



## saybastian (Mar 21, 2015)

sak said:


> Castle Douglas, Kircudbright, also have a look at Galloway Forest Dark Sky Park.



Dark Sky park looks fantastic, google maps tells me it's over 4 hours from Manchester!! Normally be quite confident of taking some time off that, but in a landy I'm not so sure!!


----------



## frontslide (Mar 21, 2015)

saybastian said:


> Dark Sky park looks fantastic, google maps tells me it's over 4 hours from Manchester!! Normally be quite confident of taking some time off that, but in a landy I'm not so sure!!


Agreed


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 21, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> One of my favourite Lake District  spots is near Martindale church just below Hallin Fell, easy to find,  From Pooley Bridge head towards Howtown just follow the road down the side of Ullswater its an interesting drive from Howtown to Martindale but easily done in anything smaller than say a Transit size van due to several tight hairpin bends. several places to park up never seen any signs saying no overnighting etc, a nice walk to the top of Hallin fell (not to hard going) is rewarded with spectacular views over the lake, if you have google earth you can see the parking area's and follow the route in street view .



I have taken my 6m coachbuilt there without difficulty - it just needs caution ...

Beautiful place to spend the night


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the mad house :wave:   I see you took the plunge, you won`t regret it. 

Now you`ve got the POI`s sit down with your PC / Laptop / Tablet and use the streetview option where possible.

With a Land Rover you`ll be able to get all of them including the ones i can only dream about in my 7.5 mtr coachbuilt ...... good luck:dance:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Happy trails, ps love landys, mine went anywhere and sometimes even near vertically lol


----------



## saybastian (Mar 22, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi and welcome to the mad house :wave:   I see you took the plunge, you won`t regret it.
> 
> Now you`ve got the POI`s sit down with your PC / Laptop / Tablet and use the streetview option where possible.
> 
> With a Land Rover you`ll be able to get all of them including the ones i can only dream about in my 7.5 mtr coachbuilt ...... good luck:dance:



I have google earth on my phone and tablet, downloaded the POI app to my phone, looks great but couldn't see any grid coordinates? Am I missing something or do you just use the name and find the spot?


----------



## saybastian (Mar 22, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Happy trails, ps love landys, mine went anywhere and sometimes even near vertically lol



We had to sell our landy a couple of years ago. My partner still misses it now, couldn't believe my luck when I found the place we're renting it from.

We did quite a bit of greenlaning in the old one, as you say it's amazing what they can do! Was hoping to combine the wild camping with some greenlaning wherever we end up. Tricky planning though!


----------



## Charlie (Mar 22, 2015)

*Could give this a try*



saybastian said:


> I have google earth on my phone and tablet, downloaded the POI app to my phone, looks great but couldn't see any grid coordinates? Am I missing something or do you just use the name and find the spot?



Top left hand side in the app is an icon like a box with a map in if you "click" that you can choose satellite map which gives you a good idea of the "lay of the land" ....


----------

